# who said foot toys were just for big parrots?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally obviously doesnt think theyre just for big parrots!































her toe is also completely healed, crooked, but healed


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute and adorable as ever


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute! Im glad Dallys all better Aero holds stuff with her feet too, its adorable.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

EEeeeeee I love it when they hold stuff with their feet, it's cute as, Fawkes picks up her pellets with her feet


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its the cutest thing, i could watch it for hours lol


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

awww this is so cute!!  cappy and new baby also do this  but they both have huge feet lol!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

That is so cute. I've never seen a Cockatiels use their feet in that manner before.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I love your bird!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its unusual but many do it


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Woodstock has never held anything up w/his foot. He only plops his foot down on his piece of toast in the morning to hold it in place while he eats.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally will sometimes eat things with her foot too lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv noticed my peachy doing it too


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

genetic trait from lucky then?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar is my only cockatiel that holds stuff with her foot my green cheeks always do it and so does my cockatoo but cockatiels not so often


----------

